# Anyone know of a recipe for frizzy hair?



## elmtree (Oct 12, 2013)

I just got a request for something to help with frizzy hair. Any ideas? I'm not very familiar with hair care ingredients just skin care lol


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Oct 12, 2013)

How about a hydrosol with a little frac coconut oil and argan oil in a small spray bottle (and a preservative).  Maybe a little seamollient, ultra pure gel, or chitosan to thicken it up slightly.  I don't have frizzy hair so I'm not much help.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 12, 2013)

Try a very small bit of Jojoba Oil... massage it through the hair, just keep it a very small amount....


----------



## savonierre (Oct 13, 2013)

a small dab of argan is nice massaged into wet hair, I have wild crazy curly frizzy hair, this really helps..


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 13, 2013)

It kinda depends on the hair type and porosity --- but in general.... 

Flax seed gel works awesome for smoothing and shining hair without making it crunchy. Boil 1/4 cup flax seeds in 2cups water for 5-10 minutes until it forms a light gel. Strain through a mesh strainer to remove the seeds. If desired, add a teaspoon of coconut oil (or your favorite oil), beat well with a whisk, and store in a squeeze-bottle or flip-top bottle in the fridge when not in use. I say squeeze bottle or flip-top bottle because this stuff is really slippery, and you won't really be able to scoop it out of a jar easily. 

It's really slippery when applying to wet hair, just shake the heck out of the bottle, then scrunch a good sized handful through sopping wet hair before you wrap it up in a towel. And always use a microfiber towel (or even an old t-shirt) if your hair tends towards frizz, it's easier on the hair.  Once most of the excess moisture is absorbed, let it air dry, and any slight crunch when it's dry, just gently run your hands over it and it will disappear. Flax seed gel is awesome! 

You can also add a couple drops of tea tree oil and lavender oil and any other EO you like. The tea tree oil helps a bit with extending the shelf-life out of the fridge (4 days as opposed to 2 days in my experience). Lavender helps too, and smells wonderful. You can also use fresh-brewed green tea instead of water. It will be darker colored if you do though. It will last about 2wks in the fridge or 3-4days out of the fridge. You can tell if it's going bad if it starts to turn opaque or creamy looking instead of clear. Or if it smells sour. 

Another tip for frizzy hair, is again, while sopping wet, (and after any gel or leave-in conditioner) to work a pea-sized amount of shea butter through the hair. 

And avoid honey, agave, and glycerin now that the weather is less humid. My hair loves them in the hot, humid summer weather, but hates them in cool, dry winter weather. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Oct 13, 2013)

all the above messages will work well. I deal with hair issues with essential oils. There are many EO'S that are for dry hair, but what the do is feed the scalp. If you nuture and feed the scalp, your hair will show the results. I use that same technique on my own hair, it works really well. I would mix whichever eo's you choose to 2% of any of the above mentioned oils. Or mix the eo's with your conditioner, that way you get a daily dose. Hope this helps!


----------



## lsg (Oct 13, 2013)

Try the swiftcraftymonkey blog. Susan has information on just about every bath and body product.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=frizzy+hair


----------



## Lindy (Oct 13, 2013)

grayceworks said:


> It kinda depends on the hair type and porosity --- but in general....
> 
> Flax seed gel works awesome for smoothing and shining hair without making it crunchy. Boil 1/4 cup flax seeds in 2cups water for 5-10 minutes until it forms a light gel. Strain through a mesh strainer to remove the seeds. If desired, add a teaspoon of coconut oil (or your favorite oil), beat well with a whisk, and store in a squeeze-bottle or flip-top bottle in the fridge when not in use. I say squeeze bottle or flip-top bottle because this stuff is really slippery, and you won't really be able to scoop it out of a jar easily.
> 
> ...



Great recipe but Tea Tree is not a preservative.  It is really important that you add a preservative to this but I would try it....


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 14, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Great recipe but Tea Tree is not a preservative.  It is really important that you add a preservative to this but I would try it....




Yup. There'll be plenty of bacteria and fungi before an unpreserved water containing formulation will look or smell off.

Any product containing argan makes my jewfro less frizzy, but my curls completely sag out for days too...


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 14, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Great recipe but Tea Tree is not a preservative. It is really important that you add a preservative to this but I would try it....


 
Yep, that's why it's such a small batch, meant to be refrigerated and used quickly. It wil end up making 8oz or less of the gel, which is about 4 applications for long hair or 8 for shorter hair. It really gets used up long before it has any chance of spoiling in the fridge.  I did mention to either refrigerate for up to 2wks or it would spoil in 2-4 days unrefrigerated, along with info on how perishable it is...  You can also freeze it in 2oz portions and just thaw one portion at a time for immediate use. 

Of course you can always add the preservative of your choice, and in products I sell or give away, I use germall or optiphen, but for my own use, I go through it quickly and experiment constantly, so it rarely stays long lol. A lot of people who use flax seed gel prefer to make small batches and refrigerate or freeze, rather than adding chemicals, when it gets used so quickly anyhow.

As far as the tea tree, it's not meant as a preservative, nor is the lavender -- an extra day out of the fridge is NOT preserved by any means lol -- but they are good for the scalp, and do have mild antimicrobial properties which are great for dandruff -- and I like how they smell, especially since plain FSG smells a bit weird to me. 

Sent from my ME301T


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 14, 2013)

grayceworks said:


> It wil end up making 8oz or less of the gel, which is about 4 applications for long hair or 8 for shorter hair. It really gets used up long before it has any chance of spoiling in the fridge.  I did mention to either refrigerate for up to 2wks or it would spoil in 2-4 days unrefrigerated,  along with info on how perishable it is...




Have you performed bacteria and fungi cultures for those 2 weeks?


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 14, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> Have you performed bacteria and fungi cultures for those 2 weeks?


 
Yanno? I didn't post to get into an argument or get jumped on. I'm sorry if I've violated some rule here... I posted a homemade recipe meant for quick use and refrigeration for someone that was looking for a recipe, let them know 'hey refrigerate this or it will spoil'. It's something that's been boiled for 10 minutes then refrigerated. People refrigerate lots of things for 1-2 weeks -- milk, juice, tea, soup... *shrugs* 

I'm sorry, again... I'm not terribly good at doing the social thing. 

And yes, I used to work on this stuff with someone who went on to sell stuff professionally, so they did all the challenge testing with various preservatives and with control groups. And the control groups were refrigerated and unrefrigerated batches. And wow, the unrefrigerated stuff got Nasty!!! Smells like vomit, actually once it gets really spoiled. Eww. The refrigerated controls lasted 16 days on average. Preserved ones have a shelf life of approx 3 months after opening, although I can't imagine it not being used up by then.  

Ended up only selling the FSG locally though, because it's not in high demand for sale, since it's so simple to whip up a batch once a week and customize it however you want. 

Sent from my ME301T


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 14, 2013)

grayceworks said:


> It's something that's been boiled for 10 minutes then refrigerated. People refrigerate lots of things for 1-2 weeks -- milk, juice, tea, soup...



I have never heard of that with fresh unpreserved products. It's advised to use soup within two days, high protein soup even quicker.
Unpasteurized (raw) milk can last up to a week in the fridge anyway. 

I do not jump and do not appreciate that reaction. It was a genuine question.
Although I understand it can easily be mistaken for unjustified criticism; it doesn't take more than something as simple as rubbing an eye after the use to form a serious infection. 
Although I'm glad some testing was done, the absence of smell is no indication of what is going on with the product and I would never recommend unpreserved hydrous products being kept for more than a couple of days, even when refrigerated.


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 14, 2013)

As you wish. I will refrain from suggesting my personal-use recipes in the future, so as to avoid confusion and/or conflict. Again, I apologize. 

Also, challenge testing products for sale requires cultures, in addition to observing smell, consistency, and color changes. Wasn't just guesswork or sniff tests. So I know how long it should last in the fridge, if prepared as described and immediately poured into a clean bottle, kept refrigerated, and if it's not having fingers stuck in the container. And of course, freezing is always an option.  

However, since I'm not the one making it, and can't control those variables, I will once again state that one can, of course, use an appropriate preservative. It would be impossible for me to take into account all the various types of preservatives people might have on hand, and depending on how much the recipe reduces etc, the final weight can vary from batch to batch,  so I will not offer advice on amounts to be used.


----------



## Jencat (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll have to try the FSG one of these days.  Nothing seems to help with the frizz in Houston!


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 15, 2013)

I didn't want to discourage you sharing. 
Anyone who had suggested to do the same with unpreserved lotion or similar products would have had the exact same reaction.
It's a current trend for producers to use unpreserved products as a sales pitch or even fail to include used preservatives in the INCI.
This gives off the wrong idea to a growing group of people who make handmade cosmetics.
A quick google search will show you plenty of Lush products growing mold.
Even a lot of preserved care products are contaminated and I'd hate for anyone to get hurt.


----------



## lsg (Oct 15, 2013)

I ran across this recipe for antifrizz hair polish from Snowdrift Farms on the Wayback Machine.  It uses Botanisil, which is a combination of  cyclomethicone and dimethicone.

http://web.archive.org/web/20110811065219/http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_siliconeoils.html


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 17, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> I didn't want to discourage you sharing.
> Anyone who had suggested to do the same with unpreserved lotion or similar products would have had the exact same reaction.
> It's a current trend for producers to use unpreserved products as a sales pitch or even fail to include used preservatives in the INCI.
> This gives off the wrong idea to a growing group of people who make handmade cosmetics.
> ...



I just have a hard time deciphering social cues, and I get defensive easy because of it... 

Yeah, a hair-care forum I'm on constantly has people trying to get away with using GSE or just vitamin E or whatever, and thinking they can sell that. *sigh* and I know of at least one got shut down because of it. 

Currently there are no effective all-natural preservatives, so you just have to go with the least toxic, least irritating ones, and a few are at least naturally-derived -- all my for-sale and give-away stuff is properly preserved and antioxidized (is that a word? lol) -- I do have to be careful myself as well -- no immune system to speak of. 

Sent from my ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## elmtree (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your wonderful feedback. I will definitely try some of these ideas for my customer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## camillehabawel (Jan 24, 2014)

Try CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE. Just a spritz of that amazing ingredient on your hair is unbelievably effective!


----------

